

Read the public comments on Net Neutrality - numlocked
http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/comment_search/execute?proceeding=14-28

======
numlocked
This one is particularly nice, from a mother of two children:

[http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/document/view?id=7521380101](http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/document/view?id=7521380101)

